# are these mushrooms safe to eat



## davduckman2010 (May 3, 2012)

[attachment=5153][attachment=5149][attachment=5148] found these turkey hunting i think there morals im no expert .are they any good to eat. theres a hole bunch there and the turkeys were eating them.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2012)

look like morrels to me-BUT- you live in a different part of the country than I do and since a mistake with the shrooms can be worst then bad I would try to get a local opinion. Also Morrels are the only shrooms I would pick. No other knowledge.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 3, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> look like morrels to me-BUT- you live in a different part of the country than I do and since a mistake with the shrooms can be worst then bad I would try to get a local opinion. Also Morrels are the only shrooms I would pick. No other knowledge.



thanks mike will do they are hollow if that makes a diffrence


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2012)

Dave, I have picked many morrels-they are like a sponge-but again-you live where I have not- shrooms can be tricky- that said morrels sauted in butter are to die for. Usually grow in burn areas. About 4 years ago we had some bark delivered-the next spring had a great crop of morrels- the next year none-that is the way they are. Good luck.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 3, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Dave, I have picked many morrels-they are like a sponge-but again-you live where I have not- shrooms can be tricky- that said morrels sauted in butter are to die for. Usually grow in burn areas. About 4 years ago we had some bark delivered-the next spring had a great crop of morrels- the next year none-that is the way they are. Good luck.



il have some of my redneck co workers look at them a couple of them hunt them . well i watch a big gobbler eating them hope he dosent croak before i shoot him hes got a lonnnnng beard :hang1::hang1::diablo::diablo:


----------



## Final Strut (May 3, 2012)

Those are morels for sure. Fry them babies up. There aren't to many mushrooms that I would consider better eating. Here is pic I got off the net of some Morels picked in ohio
[attachment=5157]
This one is a pile of them that I pick up here in WI last spring
[attachment=5158]


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Those are morels for sure. Fry them babies up. There aren't to many mushrooms that I would consider better eating. Here is pic I got off the net of some Morels picked in ohio
> 
> This one is a pile of them that I pick up here in WI last spring



thanks strut i looked up morels online to your right there the real deal. got to take a bag with me saturday theres a crap load of them . thawing the t bones out tonite . yumm yumm :nyam2::nyam2::nyam2::nyam2::nyam2:


----------



## Mizer (May 4, 2012)

Dave, every time you post something my mouth starts to water.:i_am_so_happy: We have been so dry here so our shroom season has been awful bad.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

ill have to post some pics this weekend of that fat little jake i got last week all injected with creol butter and garlic hell i might as well deep fry up the big bag of alligator tail my buddys gave me last month . ill wait to roast the wild bore that came with it for a few weeks. but dont worry ill post the pics:nyam2::nyam2::nyam2::nyam2::nyam2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> ill have to post some pics this weekend of that fat little jake i got last week all injected with creol butter and garlic hell i might as well deep fry up the big bag of alligator tail my buddys gave me last month . ill wait to roast the wild bore that came with it for a few weeks. but dont worry ill post the pics:nyam2::nyam2::nyam2::nyam2::nyam2:



oh ya i almost forgot the back strap ill grill that today:nyam2::nyam2:


----------



## BassBlaster (May 5, 2012)

Be careful and make for darn sure those things are positively IDed before you eat em.

I dont hunt shrooms much anymore and didnt eat them even when I did. My understanding from my buddies who still hunt thim is that they are allready done this year, at least in central OH. There is also something they call "false morrels" that look very much like regular morrels but apparently can make you sick if you eat em. If you do a google image search for false morrel, you'll see that they look darn near identical. I dunno how you id them just from pics.

Some shrooms can kill you, I wouldnt eat any of them without a 100% positive ID.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 5, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Be careful and make for darn sure those things are positively IDed before you eat em.
> 
> I dont hunt shrooms much anymore and didnt eat them even when I did. My understanding from my buddies who still hunt thim is that they are allready done this year, at least in central OH. There is also something they call "false morrels" that look very much like regular morrels but apparently can make you sick if you eat em. If you do a google image search for false morrel, you'll see that they look darn near identical. I dunno how you id them just from pics.
> 
> Some shrooms can kill you, I wouldnt eat any of them without a 100% positive ID.



:thanx: for the info bass i showed them to some shroom hunters i know they said there the real deal . i had to check im no expert dave


----------

